# Her Diary vs. His Diary



## cody5 (Sep 2, 2009)

Kind of personifies a lot of the problems I've seen on here. Mine included, no doubt.

HER DIARY:
Tonight, I thought my husband was acting weird. We had made plans 
to meet at a bar to have a drink. I was shopping with my friends all day
long, so I thought he was upset at the fact that I was a bit late, but
he made no comment on it. Conversation wasn't flowing, so I suggested 
that we go somewhere quiet so we could talk.. He agreed, but he didn't 
say much. I asked him what was wrong; He said, 'Nothing.' I asked him 
if it was my fault that he was upset.. He said he wasn't upset, that it
had nothing to do with me, and not to worry about it.

On the way home, I told him that I loved him. He smiled slightly, and 
kept driving. I can't explain his behavior I don't know why he didn't
say, 'I love you, too.' When we got home, I felt as if I had lost him
completely, as if he wanted nothing to do with me anymore. He just sat there
quietly, and watched TV.

He continued to seem distant and absent. Finally, with silence all 
around us, I decided to go to bed.. About 15 minutes later, he came 
to bed. To my surprise, he responded to my caress, and we made 
love. But I still felt that he was distracted, and his thoughts were 
somewhere else. He fell asleep - I cried. I don't know what to do.

I'm almost sure that his thoughts are with someone else. My life is a
disaster. 


HIS DIARY:

Harley wouldn't start today, can't figure it out, but at least I got
laid..


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

Lmao


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Thanks Cody, great way to start a Friday. :smthumbup:

Good one love it. Reminded me of this for some reason. I posted it a few months ago but still find it funny as hell.


English 44A 
SMU 
Creative Writing 
Prof. Miller 
In¬class Assignment for Wednesday: 
Today we will experiment with a new form called the tandem story. The process is simple. Each person will pair off with the person sitting to his or her immediate right. One of you will then write the first paragraph of a short story. The partner will read the first paragraph and then add another paragraph to the story. The first person will then add a third paragraph, and so on back and forth. 


Remember to re¬read what has been written each time in order to keep the story coherent. The story is over when both agree a conclusion has been reached. 

And now, the Assignment as submitted by Rebecca & Gary: 

At first, Laurie couldn't decide which kind of tea she wanted. The chamomile, which used to be her favorite for lazy evenings at home, now reminded her too much of Carl, who once said in happier times, that he liked chamomile. But she felt she must now, at all costs, keep her mind off Carl. His possessiveness was suffocating, and if she thought about him too much her asthma started acting up again. So chamomile was out of the question. 

***********

Meanwhile, Advance Sergeant Carl Harris, leader of the attack squadron now in orbit over Skylon 4, had more important things to think about than the neuroses of an air¬headed asthmatic bimbo named Laurie with whom he had spent one sweaty night over a year ago. "A.S. Harris to Geostation 17," he said into his transgalactic communicator. "Polar orbit established. No sign of resistance so far..." But before he could sign off a bluish particle beam flashed out of nowhere and blasted a hole through his ship's cargo bay. The jolt from the direct hit sent him flying out of his seat and across the ****pit. 

**********

He bumped his head and died almost immediately, but not before he felt one last pang of regret for physically brutalizing the one woman who had ever had feelings for him. Soon afterwards, Earth stopped its pointless hostilities towards the peaceful farmers of Skylon 4. "Congress Passes Law Permanently Abolishing War and Space Travel", Laurie read in her newspaper one morning. The news simultaneously excited her and bored her. She stared out the window, dreaming of her youth when the days had passed unhurriedly and carefree, with no newspapers to read, no television to distract her from her sense of innocent wonder at all the beautiful things around her. "Why must one lose one's innocence to become a woman?" she pondered wistfully. 

***********

Little did she know, but she has less than 10 seconds to live. 
Thousands of miles above the city, the Anu'udrian mothership launched the first of its lithium fusion missiles.? The dim¬witted wimpy peaceniks who pushed the Unilateral Aerospace Disarmament Treaty through Congress had left Earth a defenseless target for the hostile alien empires who were determined to destroy the human race. Within two hours after the passage of the treaty the Anu'udrian ships were on course for Earth, carrying enough firepower to pulverize the entire planet. With no one to stop them, they swiftly initiated their 
diabolical plan. The lithium fusion missile entered the atmosphere unimpeded.? The President, in his top¬secret mobile submarine headquarters on the ocean floor off the coast of Guam, felt the inconceivably massive explosion which vaporized Laurie and 85 million other Americans. The President slammed his fist on the conference table. "We can't allow this!? I'm going to veto that treaty! Let's blow 'em out of the sky!" 

**********

This is absurd. I refuse to continue this mockery of literature. My writing partner is a violent, chauvinistic, semi¬literate adolescent. 

**********

Yeah?? Well, you're a self¬centered tedious neurotic whose attempts at writing are the literary equivalent of Valium. 

**********

A**hole. 

**********

B*tch.


----------



## Lostandconfused (Jul 6, 2009)

HAHAhahahaHAHAHAHAhahahahahahHAHAHHAHAHA!!!!!!

ZOMG, those are both PRICELESS!!!

Thank YOU both for such a great Friday morning laugh!
Lost

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## ojcamero (Jul 28, 2009)

lol good stuff.. :smthumbup:


----------



## hoping (Sep 28, 2009)

:lol::smthumbup:

OMG



LMFAO!!!!!!!!!


I laughed so hard my co-worker had to come over and see what it was... he laughed his butt off too...

i am still gasping for breath...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## larniegrl (Oct 7, 2009)

That is AWESOME!!!

Made me laugh so hard...


----------

